
Most British men, and women over 30 with property, got the right to vote in 1918 - Khelavaster
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Representation_of_the_People_Act_1918
======
jfoley162
In 1902, Australia was the first country in the world to give women both the
right to vote in federal elections and also the right to be elected to
parliament on a national basis.

